# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Vecna Technologies, Inc., Healthcare IT, Robotics, Software, Consulting, Greenbelt, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Website - vecna.com

vecnarobotics.com

vecnahealthcare.com

youtube.com/VecnaRobotics

youtube.com/@vecnahealthcare2003

youtube.com/VecnaTechnologies

facebook.com/vecnarobotics

twitter.com/VecnaInc

twitter.com/vecnarobotics

linkedin.com/company/vecna-technologies

Vecna Technologies on Wikipedia

CEO at Vecna Robotics - Craig Malloy

Co-founder and Chairman - Daniel Theobald

Co-founder and Executive Director - Deborah Theobald

Member of Board of Directors - Daniela Rus

Chief Customer Operations Officer  - Denis Lussault

Products and projects:

BEAR (Battlefield Extraction-Assist Robot)

QC Bot, hospital courier, tele-presence, patient self-service robot




> CAMBRIDGE, MA--(Marketwired - Jul 16, 2015) - Vecna Technologies, Inc., a leader in robotic logistics and innovative IT healthcare solutions, announced that it has acquired VGo Communications, Inc., the leader in robotic telepresence solutions for healthcare, education and business.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Fleet - Vecna Technologies
May 12, 2015




> Vecna’s robotic logistics solutions are a family of autonomous mobile robots, built to operate within human-centric environments. These hard-working robots are capable of handling up to 3200 lbs while rapidly and safely responding to dynamic environments. In addition, these free agents are team players – they coordinate on their own and report problems as soon as they arise. This team of robots is prepared to take on logistics tasks in healthcare, fulfillment, manufacturing, warehousing, hospitality, and beyond.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Quiet inroads in robotics: the Vecna story"

by Frank Tobe
March 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Vecna Robotics presentation and interview

Dec 5, 2019




> In this presentation, John Hayes of Vecna Robotics provides some insight into the differences between automated guided vehicles and autonomous mobile robots, and highlights some of the considerations surrounding their application in an industrial environment. An interview follows the presentation.

----------


## Airicist

Interview with David Clear at Vecna Robotics

Jun 15, 2020




> In this interview, Robotics and Automation News speaks to David Clear, chief revenue officer at Vecna Robotics, a manufacturer of autonomous mobile robots or warehouse robots, as they are also sometimes called. 
> 
> Vecna Robotics has raised more than $63 million in funding and Clear talks about some of the key technologies the company offers as well as provide insights into its future plans.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Truly Smart Robots Know When To Ask For Help"

by Marco Annunziata
October 15, 2021

----------

